# Advice needed first night at home



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi we collected Stevie today, she only slept for about half an hour on the way home ( a 3 hour journey).
Since then she has had the occasional nap, but every time I put her in her crate and leave the room she cries. I was hoping to leave her in the crate tonight after taking her out for a final toilet break at about 11.
Any advice welcome, my thinking is just leave her to settle she does have cuddly toys, a piece of the litters blanket and a hot water bottle. I do also have 3 children and my OH to think about.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

get her realy tired out before bed time dont let her chill out till she is to go in her crate. 

if you stick to your guns she will settle. 

what has your reaction been sofar when she cries in the crate. 

try not to go back when she is crying. during the day pop her in the crate and just potter about the house, even in the same room for the first time. little bits at a time. 


you should also let her out for the toilet during the night as he bladder is little and she will more than likley need to pee at least once over night. when you do take her out, dont make a fuss, just out on a lead, pee and back in no talking or plaing, have a chew or a kong or something ready to put in with her to help her settle down again.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi - its so exciting the first few days, enjoy!
Put Stevie in the crate and just ignore any whining - its hard but really does work. On Billy's first and second night he cried for about 20 mins and then had us up at 5.30am, from the third night he was sleeping from 11pm till 7am and so the tough approach does work. We did have a puppy pad in for a few weeks just in case.
Good luck for tonight, Helen x


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome Stevie! We have had Cookie now for just over two weeks, the first night I put him in his crate at around 11.30pm with hot water bottle, cuddly toy from breeder etc, he cried for about 15min but I just left him to settle and he did. His crate is in the kitchen so his cries were not too loud! I woke at 4.30 to silence so went to check on him and he was fine. Let him out in garden and then put him back in crate. He again cried for another 10 min and then settled until 6.30ish. He only cried for the first 3 nights when I put him in and now he's great, he even takes himself off into his crate around 9pm!! The first two nights he had had a wee in his crate but he is now dry at nights


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello! We have had Scuffy one week now and I also just put him the crate from 11pm until I get up at 7.15. I leave a pad in there and most mornings it is dry. I would rather not rush to him as soon as he wakes in the morming - I can't hear him easily anyway - so he just has to wait until we are up. He is never whining when I come down. This doesn't seem to be confusing his toilet training during the day and has mostly been going in the garden. I also have 3 boys and OH to think about too and don't want to be too tired and grumpy to cope with normal family life and start resenting Scuffy in any way.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Just be patient! Stevie is a baby so won't understand straight away what you want her to do. Just stay consistent, try and put her to bed at the same time, and get up at the same time.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I put her to bed and 11 and she cried for a few mins, cried a bit at 12.30 and then fine until 6, and no mess in crate. A good start and thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Glad you first night went smoothly, be prepared for the odd blip along the way, the odd mess and the odd crying but sounds like a fab start


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

*New puppy*

First two nights have been brilliant cried a little at first then settled down whimpers at 3am and again at 6am both times straight to the garden for a wee. Walk round the garden for 30 mins after feeding time but then comes in the house and squats not interested at all in the pee pads
Any advice please


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sue said:


> First two nights have been brilliant cried a little at first then settled down whimpers at 3am and again at 6am both times straight to the garden for a wee. Walk round the garden for 30 mins after feeding time but then comes in the house and squats not interested at all in the pee pads
> Any advice please


Hi Sue

Lots of us have experienced the same thing... I can remember posting exactly the same thing. The suggestion is to take them out every hour but I did it almost
every half hour!! Betty is now six months old and I still make her go out more
than she probably needs. Looking back ithere really wasn't that many accidents and didn't last very long..


----------



## Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Colin just been in the garden to play ball for 10 mins also had a squat came indoors (now raining ) continued ball game and practiced weave then decided to have another squat only a dribble but need to get him out of the habit put him straight on puppy pad what is best to say to him as I know we should not chastise


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't react to accidents at all, praise when he does it in the right place, don't let him see you clean up after him. Izzy is 5 1/2 months, I have followed the advice she is still having accidents, (though not very often I have to admit) some pups take a bit longer than others, apparently! Good luck


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Although the early days sometimes seems that they are never going to get it, you just realize one day that everything has clicked into place, Billy is 17 weeks and only has accidents rarely and usually near the door that we haven't opened for him! Good luck.x


----------

